# my boys getting bigger!



## mckellar007 (Sep 11, 2010)

they grow up so fast!!


----------



## GSMenardi (Sep 11, 2010)

His colouring is beautiful! He looks nothing like the wild crocs I've seen up here.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 11, 2010)

wow


----------



## thals (Sep 11, 2010)

He looks awesome Jase, can't wait til we get our lil freshies and saltie soon


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2010)

lucky you most of us arent allowed to keep crocs pity we dont have unified licence regulations every state has to be diferent


----------



## justinp (Sep 11, 2010)

if only i could hav one lol


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 11, 2010)

wow mate very cool im a little jealous


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 11, 2010)

check the look on that crocs face......it looks incredibly sneaky lol
I LOVE IT


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 12, 2010)

haha thats pretty sexy how do you go about being allowed to keep those in qld certainly not on a basic license i would assume.


----------



## andyscott (Sep 12, 2010)

He is getting some size about him Jason, last time I saw him I could easily hold him on one arm.

You will be able to get those boots made real soon mate, :lol: lol :lol:.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW he certainly has grown! and beautiful ,where is he living now ? Obviously not in his old tank now....

OH, I still hate you


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet dude, a salty is definately on the cards when my freshie goes outside into his adult enclosure.

He is much bigger than last time I seen pics. Yeah, get up some enclosure pics, thats what everyone wants to see now


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 12, 2010)

GSMenardi said:


> His colouring is beautiful! He looks nothing like the wild crocs I've seen up here.


 
Huh? What do the crocs you've seen in the wild look like?
Ones I've seen look just like that.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 12, 2010)

Damn you Mexicans and your ability to keep crocs! 

Very nice looking salty Jason, have you measured him from tip to tip?


----------



## sookie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow,that is kind of incredible......how big he gonna break out to be?and..um...how do you train something like that for enclosure cleaning and such.oh and what does it eat......kids?


----------



## Banjo (Apr 16, 2011)

I was expecting a big python. Wow.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 16, 2011)

Wowzers


----------



## Reaper86 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice saltie, I've always wanted to keep one myself, but I don't think any place in Australia, would let some one keep a large saltwater crocodile privately that could measure up to 20 feet in length if fed correctly. Am I right guys?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 17, 2011)

Reaper86 said:


> Nice saltie, I've always wanted to keep one myself, but I don't think any place in Australia, would let some one keep a large saltwater crocodile privately that could measure up to 20 feet in length if fed correctly. Am I right guys?


 
Vic does, think SA does too.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (Apr 17, 2011)

AWESOME!!!! Just showed my 3 year old daughter she loves crocs and wants to get one for the bathtub!!!! If only I could buy her one from the local pet shop.... Please show updated pics of how big it is now!!!!!


----------

